# Long & McQuade brand strings - interesting



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I needed strings for the Takamine so I grabbed a couple of sets of the L&M phosphore bronze acoustic strings. Only $5.50 a pack. Made in Mexico. No problems with string breakage during installation so that was good. They have only been on the guitar since yesterday evening and settled in nicely. They sound and feel like decent new guitar strings. They do leave that black residue on the fingertips of your fretting hand. I haven't put them through their paces yet but I tend to leave strings on a guitar until they're so old they start breaking. My old Morris dread had a set of medium gauge Martin 80/20's on it for like a year or more before I changed strings on it 3-4 weeks ago because the A string snapped as soon as I touched it.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey if you like the sound and feel of them, than it was a good buy. I prefer martin lights with a heavier e and a string. I would however give them a try as I change strings on my daily player every 2 months or so.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I normally use Martin strings because they weren't expensive (Martin SP) but at almost $10 a pack now I have been looking for less expensive alternatives. I am also not that fussy about strings as long as they don't go dead quickly or break 15 mins after I put them on a guitar. I once killed a set of pricey John Pearse strings during a brutally hot and humid outdoor patio gig. They were new when the gig started. To their credit none broke but they were dead. So after that I thought I'd try them $18 coated Elixir strings and within two hours of installing them I broke the D and G string from just regular strumming. Never bought them again and never will. The only coated strings I've liked so far are the D'Addario EXP's. Maybe one day I'll try the Martin coated strings but right now my budget only allows for the cheap strings. 😁


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I was once told by an L&M employee that their house brand strings were made by Dean Markley.

However now that you mention that they are made in Mexico,perhaps Martin supplies them as all Martin strings are now made in Mexico.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Good deal


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

rollingdam said:


> I was once told by an L&M employee that their house brand strings were made by Dean Markley.
> 
> However now that you mention that they are made in Mexico,perhaps Martin supplies them as all Martin strings are now made in Mexico.


Funny you mention Dean Markley. These strings feel very much like them and that's what I thought when first trying them out after tuning them to pitch. I used to buy Dean Markley strings years and years ago in the 70's & 80's when there wasn't much choice of strings around. The last time I tried a set was about 15 years ago because they were on sale. Like those Markley strings these L&M strings suffer from excessive finger squeak noise which really enhances my sloppy left hand technique.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Seen them before, they reminded me of those crap strings used on First Act guitars. No offense implied to L$M. But really not for me. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

gretsch4me said:


> Seen them before, they reminded me of those crap strings used on First Act guitars. No offense implied to L$M. But really not for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I've never owned a First Act guitar or even played one but yeah I get what you're saying. They don't sound terribly bad and do stay in tune well however excessive amount of finger noise on the wound strings is very noticeable. I am hoping in a few days of playing them the finger noise will go away and they'll mellow out a little. Like the old saying goes...you get what you pay for.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I use Elixir nanos for everyday use. I find them to be well worth the money for that application. In fact, I'd say they are the cheapest strings in the long run for everyday use ... if new sounding strings is a priority that is. They don't sound quite as perfect as a non-coated string when brand new. I'd say they maybe sound 90% - 95% new when first installed but they stay sounding pretty new right up until one of them breaks, at which point they still sound about 80% new. That's when I change them. If I used regular strings and changed them when they started sounding too dull I would spend a lot more money in the long run. Elixir packaging says they last 3 to 5 times longer and in my experience that's pretty accurate.

My estimated percentages above are based on my personal baseline for comparison; that being the Martin SP. For years I was using Martin SP for performance or recording but I recently switched to EB Aluminum for recording. If SP are 100% then I'd estimate the EB Aluminums sound about 115% new. Crisper, more clarity, better harmonic content and maybe just the slightest hint of more volume. They definitely seem like they were designed specifically for performance and recording use. SPs last longer and cost less but if you only need that great tone for a couple of hours the EBs are better.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

BMW-KTM said:


> I use Elixir nanos for everyday use. I find them to be well worth the money for that application. In fact, I'd say they are the cheapest strings in the long run for everyday use ... if new sounding strings is a priority that is. They don't sound quite as perfect as a non-coated string when brand new. I'd say they maybe sound 90% - 95% new when first installed but they stay sounding pretty new right up until one of them breaks, at which point they still sound about 80% new. That's when I change them. If I used regular strings and changed them when they started sounding too dull I would spend a lot more money in the long run. Elixir packaging says they last 3 to 5 times longer and in my experience that's pretty accurate.
> 
> My estimated percentages above are based on my personal baseline for comparison; that being the Martin SP. For years I was using Martin SP for performance or recording but I recently switched to EB Aluminum for recording. If SP are 100% then I'd estimate the EB Aluminums sound about 115% new. Crisper, more clarity, better harmonic content and maybe just the slightest hint of more volume. They definitely seem like they were designed specifically for performance and recording use. SPs last longer and cost less but if you only need that great tone for a couple of hours the EBs are better.


I'm a big fan of EB Aluminum Bronze strings as well. After experimenting with D'addario, John Pearse, Elixir, Martin and more, nothing and I mean nothing contributes and enhances the voicings of my D-28, D-35 and SP000-16R. So far I've had great success with rosewood backed guitars. I plan on putting the AB's on my D-18 soon. That may prove to be interesting. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

So far I've seen these EB Aluminum Bronze strings mentioned a couple of times. I must try them out sometime. Many years ago I used the old Earthwood 80/20's when they first came out.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> So far I've seen these EB Aluminum Bronze strings mentioned a couple of times. I must try them out sometime. Many years ago I used the old Earthwood 80/20's when they first came out.


They're expensive. I don't use them for everyday use at home.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

BMW-KTM said:


> They're expensive. I don't use them for everyday use at home.


Yeah I see on their website they're $14 a pack. If you love how they sound on certain guitars that's what's important from a personal standpoint. Both my acoustics are made of laminated wood and I am not one to change strings that often anymore so changing strings twice a year would only be a $60 for investment for 2 guitars. Even though they're just inexpensive beaters it's nice to use good quality strings to get the best tone I can with what I have to play with. Now if I had 5 acoustic guitars and needed to change strings every 3-6 months it could get a little more expensive. I don't gig anymore and need to change stings or keep extras on hand like I used to.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

BMW-KTM said:


> They're expensive. I don't use them for everyday use at home.


Picked up 3 sets of EB Aluminum Bronze Medium for $10.99 at my L&M yesterday which was cheaper than the price of the equivalent Martin MA5## strings. 

I have gotten, although I don't recommend, 13 months of life from Aluminum Bronze on my D-35 before the last change. The death was a gradual one and only when the bottom E all of a sudden sounded flubby, did I take it as a cue to put some fresh ones on. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never tried their acoustic strings, and the last time I tried their electric strings was along time ago--they weren't that good, the ball end was weak, and the strings didn't stay in tune.
Put some GHS Boomers on it--and they stayed in tune.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

It's been 4 days with the L&M strings and they're holding tune quite well. Even after the guitar sat in it's case in the closet for a couple of days. When I took it out to play and it was still in perfect tune. They're losing that new string zing and breaking in nicely. How long will it take them to go dead is the question.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Update: It's been well over a week with the L&M strings on my Takamine and so far they're holding up well. After the initial "zing" of new strings died down they still sound good and play well. They stay in tune perfectly even with the guitar sitting out all night on a guitar stand. I play the the Takamine about 3 times a week so far but this week I am just going to play it only. That being said I have been playing it mostly fingerstyle or strumming with my thumb and not strumming or flatpicking very hard on a regular basis. Using these strings in the humid summer outdoors being sweat on for 2 hours is the real test of any string brand.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

The only issue with those strings as far as the LONG & Mcquack employee stated was they are not sealed from moister.
I use them all the time as they seem to do the job and the price is right.
Have kept sets in my holiday trailer over winters and never had a problem.

I actually prefer ceramic wound strings.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I actually prefer ceramic wound strings.


Ceramic? Never encountered those before, who makes them?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I just put L&M brand bass strings on my squire p-bass that I found in the catacomb that I have had since probably 1987. I never even owned a bass before, I have no idea where they came from. Work great!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Well so far I have been using the L&M strings for a couple of months now on two guitars and they are still hanging in there. I played both guitars at a couple of small gatherings and the strings held up. They seem to be holding their tone well and stay in tune fine and feel like decent strings. I may buy more. The real test for me will be if I use them on my old Morris acoustic and see how they sound on it.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Try this John Pearse set if you play straight fingerstyle or Chet style pickin' tunes like Elizabeth Cottons great little tune "Frieght Train". I would not recommend them at all for blues style bend techique or hard pic style playing. But for portmento effects and old school finger pickin' guitar techniques they have the least finger noise of any steel string I have tried. Because they are not really a silk and steel low tension and are in fact more a medium light at 12 to 53 they can sound fantastic on a good guitar unless you are into smoke on the water power chord stuff and wanging away at nothing but chord chops. John Pearse 610LM Acoustic Guitar Phosphor Bronze Silks Lt/Med 12-53 
If you play multiple technique and are not prone to bending strings especially the third they last nicely. I would not use them on a dread but on a good OM or smaller body guitar especially nice light 12 fret to the body guitars they sound great and have a balance when moving up and down the neck or string crossing in a melody line in the higher positions. 

If you want a loud bass sound that sticks out above the mids and trebles then they are not the string you should consider but if you want a set that can make the guitar sound like a little orchestra when played finger style they are the best I have ever tried. 

My brother is about to build a classical body sized steel string twelve to the body out of flame maple and I think the lighter build will suit the Pearse medium silk and steel strings extremely well as did a double 0 sized guitar he built a few years ago. Either that or a set of straight medium 12-53 D'Addario 80-20s to start so that the guitar has a little louder boom down on the bass strings at first until it starts to pick up and sing the way a good spruce topped instrument does.

Higher tension strings do not necessarily mean more sound. What they can mean is sound which is ugly and lacks colour and focus on well built spruce topped guitars. 

I remember my mother buying me Mapes guitar killers at Woodward's which were selling for 1.29 a pack just about everywhere back then. They completely destroyed the neck and sound board of a 49 dollar Kay acoustic guitar that I had when I was 15 years old. They were great for turning a thin necked steel string guitar into a slide guitar which is exactly what it became very quickly indeed; but the pack didn't say anything other than they were for acoustic guitars. My guess is that they killed more Eatons and Sears branded cheap guitars than any other string ever made. They must have even taken out quite a few of the cheaper Gibsons, Framus and countless Stella Harmonies because every store had them and they even sold them at Sears and Eatons. Interesting how strings have evolved over the years even though guitar playing and the debate about strings has changed very little. 

Today at least Mapes sells by gauge rather than the packaged up pieces of piano strings they once sold to unsuspecting guitarists or their parents. https://www.mapesstrings.com/guitar-strings/ They don't seem to indicate what the tensions are but I would imagine they are not any heavier per string than other companies guitar strings of the same thicknesses. They may very well be decent strings today.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I an still using these same strings on both my Takamine and Yamaha acoustics all summer and they survived!
Even after playing a few backyard bbq's they didn't break but now they are pretty dead after 8 months 
I don't think I will try them again. Once was enough.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

I was told today by an L&M employee that their branded strings are made by Martin. Hmmm...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Dunlop manufactures L&M strings.

Other interesting string stuff.
Types of Guitar Strings By Brand [COMPLETE LIST!] - Types Of Guitar Strings By Brand [COMPLETE LIST!] - Guitar Skills Planet

D'Addario Strings


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I use them for acoustic and electric. Sometimes i use D'addario, or Slinkys, but at $5 a pack they do the job for me.


----------



## champster29 (Jul 26, 2013)

I never knew these even existed. I use Martin only but might give them a try considering their price and that they are made in Mexico like the Martin’s


----------

